# New to Miramar Beach Area - Fishing Help Please



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

I will be down in Miramar Beach area (Destin) later this week for several weeks and need some ideas on where to fish (if anyone is willing to share). My wife and I love fishing but are not very savvy on saltwater fishing, but are willing to learn. We are bring our 18 foot pontoon with us so we are searching info regarding the bay areas. Our boat has a trolling motor, and Lowrance HDS fish finders and chart plotters on it, so we should be able to find the structure if we know the general area to look in. 

We would love to get on some bull reds, trout, or other tasty fish. We both really love fishing. 

Not sure which ramps we should consider using to launch the boat, so any input in this area as well is appreciated. We have read about Joe's Bayou, but that is about an eight mile drive from where we are staying.

I've heard that fishing the grassy areas of crab island could be good areas. 

Anyone out there willing to help? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Joe's Bayou is probably the best ramp in town but $20 to launch. Bull reds are running around the pass and bridges right now.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

How about the fishing around crab island? Any tips on where to, and how to fish it?


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Anybody ever fish the wrecks just north of the Destin bride? I understand there are five or six of them, some in 30-40 foot of water. Am wondering if it is worth trying to find them, and then fish them?

Thanks.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

dsj1000 said:


> Anybody ever fish the wrecks just north of the Destin bride? I understand there are five or six of them, some in 30-40 foot of water. Am wondering if it is worth trying to find them, and then fish them?
> 
> Thanks.


Short answer, yes. 

The bay cones, barges, and dump tanks are all public numbers. 

I wouldn't use anything other than live shrimp and a light flouro leader


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

dsj1000 said:


> Anybody ever fish the wrecks just north of the Destin bride? I understand there are five or six of them, some in 30-40 foot of water. Am wondering if it is worth trying to find them, and then fish them?
> 
> Thanks.


 I`ve had good luck on the wrecks in the bay. I`ve pulled several keeper redfish off those.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

catfever24 said:


> I`ve had good luck on the wrecks in the bay. I`ve pulled several keeper redfish off those.


What kind of bait is productive this time of year? Any plastics with jigs? 

We went out yesterday from Legion's Park, and caught several 17.5 inch reds, and several very ugly snake like fish - all using 4 inch white with chartreuse tails.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

those were lizardfish their all everywhere right now..hate those things but they can get big this time of year lol


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hog Town Bayou*

A good close by area is Hog Town Bayou. Launch at Cessna Park on co. hwy. 393 at Santa Rosa Beach. This is off US 98, turn north on 393. 

Free boat launch that will handle a pontoon boat. Good parking area with rest rooms and fresh water. Small pavilions along the bayou.

You can fish about anywhere in the bayou but over to the west side is probably best. There are some deep water areas and there are some docks that can be worked. 

Also, going out into the bayou from the boat ramp go around Live Oak Point which is to the right or east side of the bayou at the bay. It's a mile or two to the point. There are some grass flats in that area and around the point in the bay.

A friend fishes there often and he swears by the Gulp pearl white shrimp bait for both redfish and speckled trout. Gold spoon works on redfish rather well at times. He has used the Gulp about 2 or 3 feet under a Cajun Thunder (or something similar) popping cork early in the morning. 

If you are interested in fresh water on the east end of the bay send me a PM for details.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

fishwalton said:


> A good close by area is Hog Town Bayou. Launch at Cessna Park on co. hwy. 393 at Santa Rosa Beach. This is off US 98, turn north on 393.
> 
> Free boat launch that will handle a pontoon boat. Good parking area with rest rooms and fresh water. Small pavilions along the bayou.
> 
> ...


Hey - thank you very much for the help. We tried Hog Town Bayou this morning. Caught one pompano at the deeper holes on the west end. We spent several hours fishing the entire area without any more action. Will try the Oak Point area later this week.

We are wondering if the crab island area would be a good area. We are a little concerned that the amount of large boat traffic might over whelm my 18 ft pontoon. What do you think?

Really appreciate your input!


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

cmg76 said:


> those were lizardfish their all everywhere right now..hate those things but they can get big this time of year lol


Seems that we are doing really well catching those ugly fish. Yesterday, we caught about two dozen of them, and one of them was almost two inches in diameter! It swallowed the 3 inch Gulp! 

We also caught a 28 inch king and had it for dinner last evening. It was pretty good. Caught it on a 6 in Rapala floating/diver plastic (no noise making beads).

Will try again tomorrow.


----------

